# Honeywell Home T6 Smart Thermostat SYSTEM OFFLINE



## sunshinett (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello I have installed in my hallway a wifi thermostat by Honeywell
*Honeywell Home T6 Smart Thermostat — Wi-Fi and App-Enabled*



I am away from home as I am stuck in Bristol with the virus going on and mum is not good cant cope on her own. My phone app is showing SYSTEM IS OFFLINE. This has been since late last night and we are now into 10am the next day. 

I have not had an email from Honeywell to say that there is planned maintenance.
Why would it be offline please?
I have unlimited Broadband in the house where this thermostat is.


What are the reasons it would be offline and how do I correct it please as I will be away for a long time, as well Mum has only so long to live and I have had to come down here to live and I cant get back home until she dies and then have to sort things out here and in the mean time my 22 and 17 year old are in my house. 



I could do with some advise please.


Thank you Michele


----------

